# LFP: GMT-friendly, historically-inspired online D&D campaign



## Sakusammakko (May 16, 2010)

I have upgraded my Fantasy Grounds II license which allows me to invite new players to play in my online game free of charge.  If you want to try out D&D on FGII, you are welcome to join the campaign.  If you haven't seen FGII, here's a link to their website:
Fantasy Grounds :: The Virtual Tabletop for Pen & Paper Roleplaying Games

*25-word summary*
New D&D campaign takes place in an historically-inspired medieval European setting.  Characters adventure on behalf of the noble class, the merchant class or themselves.

You can read about the historical flavor of the campaign here:
A brief description of the setting

*Meta-gaming notes*
The adventures take place in rural and mostly underground locations-- ruins, dungeons and the like.  I'm interested in exploring a new, extensive dungeon by Monte Cook, a couple of classic adventures and an 'old-school' dungeon.  While not a sandbox campaign, there is some choice as to which adventure characters pursue.  Adventures are not necessarily level-appropriate. 

I want to keep the rules a player needs to know to a minimum.  I have based the campaign on the Castles & Crusades ruleset, but if you like playing 1e or 3.5, you should be fine.  Especially if you like adventuring over bookkeeping.

You can read the campaign notes here:
A brief description of the campaign

*When does this goodness take place?*
I want to make this a GMT-friendly game, though anyone's invited.  I don't anticipate a weekly game.  More like 1-3 times/month.  The day of the week can be constant or floating per the group. The time below are suggested, not actual.

Europe (GMT): Weekdays, 19:00-23:30 or weekends (flexible time, but not weekly)
North America EST (GMT -5): Weekdays, 14:00-18:30 or weekends
North America PST (GMT -8): Weekdays, 11:00-15:30 or weekends
Eastern Australia (GMT +10):  Weekdays, 05:00-09:30 (next day) or weekends

*How to get started*
Send me a pm with your interest.  Go to this page to pick out the class you'd like to play.  We'll find a date to get started.
Alignment System and Classes


----------



## Sakusammakko (May 19, 2010)

*Update*

An update:

1) It looks like Friday and Sunday nights are the most popular days of the week.

2) I've created a new forum page for the campaign:
The Légio Campaign (GMT)
You're welcome to sign up as a member on the site and get access to the forums, news, etc.  I encourage you to do so if you're interested in joining us.

3) When you're ready to join, let us know which alignment you're interested in: the Noble class, the Merchant class or Outlaws.  The group will need to be the same and this hasn't been decided yet.

There have been about 7 players who have expressed interest in this campaign so far, but we're not quite ready to play yet.  I know that schedules and other commitments don't always allow people to play as they would like, so feel free to continue to sign up.


----------



## Sakusammakko (May 25, 2010)

*First Gaming Session: Sunday, May 30th 1700 GMT*

Another update:

It looks like we've got 4 players.  As this is a new game, I'm happy to have more join us.  Don't be shy.

I've relaxed the requirement that everyone play the same 'alignment'.  Already I can see the role-playing opportunities from having different alignments.  In some cases, disguises and persona will be important (even within the party).

Not sure we'll fully dive into the first adventure in the first session, so there's still time to join.


----------



## Sakusammakko (Jun 1, 2010)

*Next Session: Sunday, June 6th at 1800 GMT+1*

Our first gaming session took us up to the gates of adventure as it were. There is still time for newcomers to get in on the initial action. If you want to join, you'll need to plan on scheduling a pre-session before Sunday to download the ruleset, roll up a character, etc.

The guys (so far) have really taken to the group and have already posted a lot of material. It's been fun to read their creativity.

I haven't put a limit yet on how many will be in the party. Send a PM if you're interested.
R


----------

